# WHat is the smallest tank to raise feeder snails?



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

I know is she crazy? I was thinking about throwing a common water snail or 2 in a small tank to raise food for my loach. I had a huge break out(100+ unintentionally) when I first started with plants in my 20gal and purchased a loach because hand removal was taxing and I couldn't keep up. I recently started to give frozen blood worms and brine shrimp since there are only a couple snails left. He will munch on shrimp pellets and algae wafers but really prefers the fresh stuff. I'm trying to get away from the freeze dried stuff because no-one in either tank really likes it, if it is the only thing given at the meal they will eat it though.

Petsmart had some 1gal and 2 gal tanks today on clearance. I resisted the urge to look at the price. Would this be too small? I don't plan on a heater snails wouldn't need it, probably no gravel, no plants just veggies.

Would I have to have a filter if I did a partial water change every couple of days? If it comes with one I will use it.

I figure I could throw excess snails in the birdbath outside for the birds.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Well it really depends on how many you want to keep. My personal recomendation would be a 10 gallon or maybe a 5 gallon with a small filter for cleaning and circulation. Snails can pollute a tank in high enough numbers and will die off almost completely in a short time. I think that setting up a tank to do so is a great idea and I actually raised Colombian Ramshorns for a while for sell and for my loaches. I now keep a small number or pond ramshorns to feed the loaches. 

The best foods I have found for the snails is veggies. Cucumber and zucchini and Romaine or leaf lettuce will give you a lot of snails in a short time. A 10 gallon would be a nice setup with a heater and maybe even a coule fish if you have room. No reason to skimp for the snails and not have something to watch.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

without the need for presentation a plastic tub would work


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Excellent idea Daisy. If it is not an issue of wanting it to look formal and to just raise the snails a plastic container is perfect. So ofter we think that it has to be an "aquarium" when it doesn't. Even a 5 gallon bucket would work although for that matter.


----------

